# It's established that tobacco can affect pancreas but what about MJ?



## WorriedMind (May 24, 2013)

I've been smoking marijuana for over 10 years and have been running high lipase for over 4 years (usually levels greater than 4x indicate pancreatitis) however I do not have signs or symptoms of acute or chronic pancreatitis. They ran ct scan, ultrasound, colonscopy, celiac and ulcer testing. All fine.

Below the bottom links confirm that tobacco smoke causing increased pancreatic lipase activity. I wonder if this goes for smoking MJ even though the toxins are not as bad as tobacco. I asked doc and of course he said to stay away from MJ, I expected any doc to tell me that.

Do you think ediables or vaporizing will help in my situation? 

Links below are reports on tobacco and pancreas diseases.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16521980
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17167830


----------



## mandrakeman (Jun 28, 2013)

I guess MJ is weed, call it what it is, no need to hide, specially if its for medicinal purposes. Personally I totally distrust any information from .GOV websites.

[video=youtube;wFNzezbc27w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFNzezbc27w[/video]


----------

